# Probleme mit Java3D (sun.awt.DrawingSurface) in Java 5



## Campino (13. Okt 2004)

Ich habe hoon's Code wortwörtlich (mit strg-c) kopiert. Der Debugger meldet folgendes:

```
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: sun/awt/DrawingSurface
        at javax.media.j3d.DrawingSurfaceObjectDSI.getDrawingSurfaceObjectInfo(DrawingSurfaceObjectDSI.java:72)
        at javax.media.j3d.Canvas3D.paint(Canvas3D.java:1242)
        at sun.awt.RepaintArea.paintComponent(RepaintArea.java:248)
        at sun.awt.RepaintArea.paint(RepaintArea.java:224)
        at sun.awt.windows.WComponentPeer.handleEvent(WComponentPeer.java:254)
        at java.awt.Component.dispatchEventImpl(Component.java:4031)
        at java.awt.Component.dispatchEvent(Component.java:3803)
        at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(EventQueue.java:463)
        at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:234)
        at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(EventDispatchThread.java:163)
        at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:157)
        at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(EventDispatchThread.java:149)
        at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(EventDispatchThread.java:110)
```
Angezeigt kriege ich ein leeres Fenster. 
Woran kann das liegen?

Danke schon mal

Edit:
der selbe Fehler kommt auch bei den beispielen...
Edit 2:
kann das daran liegen, dass ich Java 5 hab?


----------



## Illuvatar (13. Okt 2004)

Bei mir klappt Java3D prima mit Java5.

_Edit: Thema geteilt. Originalthema: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=596_


----------



## Oxygenic (13. Okt 2004)

Klingt wie eine kaputte J3D-DirectX-Installation...


----------



## Illuvatar (13. Okt 2004)

Naja, sun.awt.* wird ja offiziell von Java nicht unterstützt. Aber wenn die J3D - Klasse das nützt, muss es sie wohl in dem 5er Release noch geben, weil es bei anderen ja klappt...


----------



## Campino (5. Dez 2004)

okay, ich hab ALLES was an Java drauf war runtergeschmissen und ersm ohne J3D neu installiert...Dummerweise hab ich nur nen Java3D OpenGL Installer, wo krieg ich den für DirectX her? (Warscheinlich bin ich, wieder mal, zu doof um ihn auf java.sun.com zu finden....)

Danke schon mal...


----------



## Illuvatar (5. Dez 2004)

Direkt über OpenGL: hier


----------



## Campino (6. Dez 2004)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Direkt über OpenGL: hier


Ich will mich da nicht registrieren....

Den normalen Installer kriegt man doch so


----------



## Oxygenic (6. Dez 2004)

Gewusst wo: https://j3d-core.dev.java.net/servl...folderID=1507&expandFolder=1507&folderID=1505

Ansonsten empfehle ich bei J3D-Fragen das Forum auf http://forum.javacore.de


----------



## Campino (6. Dez 2004)

Oxygenic hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gewusst wo: https://j3d-core.dev.java.net/servl...folderID=1507&expandFolder=1507&folderID=1505
> 
> Ansonsten empfehle ich bei J3D-Fragen das Forum auf http://forum.javacore.de



Genau das suche ich


----------



## Illuvatar (6. Dez 2004)

Hm bei Sun muss man sich normal nicht einloggen, der Link hat bloß nicht getan, du kannst genauso hier auf download gehen und das einloggen überspringen, dann kommst du dahin, wohin der Link oben gehen sollte.
Aber Oxygenics Seite scheint auch zu tun.


----------



## Campino (8. Dez 2004)

Java3D ebenfalls neu installiert und es geht immer noch nicht...

Selber Fehler wie oben beschrieben, nur wird jetzt im NetBeans Debugger eine NoClassDefFoundException für die Klasse MySimpleUniverse geworfen und die konsole zeigt garkeinen Fehler (das frame reagiert allerdings auch nicht auf das Kreuz oben in der Ecke...)


----------

